# Sriracha Asian Smoked Chicken Wings



## Abelman (Jul 2, 2013)

Here's another oldie but goodie. Someone much smarter than me came up with this, I am just passing it along. 

Sriracha Asian Smoked Chicken Wings

The pictures do not do these wings justice. Cooked indirect at 350º for 1 hour, then dipped in the sauce and cooked 15 minutes and repeated one more time. FANTASTIC! Sweet with a very nice back heat! I encourage anyone who likes tShis recipe to try it substituting the orange marmalade with raspberry or apricot jelly. They're equally amazing. Extremely versatile recipe. This is the best thing I've ever pulled out of this forum. 

Cooked indirect at 350º for 1 hour, then dipped in the sauce and cooked 15 minutes and repeated one more time. FANTASTIC! Sweet with a very nice back heat!

I season the wings prior with some homemade dry rub. Use whatever you would normally use on chicken and it will be fine.

Sauce
1 - 18 oz Peach Preserves
1/3 cup - honey
1/3 cup - brown sugar
1/3 cup - Sriracha Sauce
1/2 tsp - cinnamon
Bring to a boil and remove from heat

or,,,,,,,,,

Sauce
1 - 18 oz Orange Marmalade
1/3 cup - honey
1/3 cup - brown sugar
1/3 cup - Srarcha Sauce
Bring to a boil and remove from heat

Prep:






1 hour:





Done:





I will add, it sounds like a lot of "sweet" but it cooks off to a large degree. I do not have a sweet tooth so you'll have to trust me on this one. My family prefers the peach over the orange. I have tried it with raspberry and that just didn't work for some reason. 

Anyway, try whatever you come up with and post up the results. Always looking to learn.


----------



## pop pop jones (Jul 2, 2013)

Abelman said:


> Here's another oldie but goodie. Someone much smarter than me came up with this, I am just passing it along.
> 
> Sriracha Asian Smoked Chicken Wings
> 
> ...





Oh my. Wow. Sweet. Well done man.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jul 2, 2013)

pop pop jones said:


> Oh my. Wow. Sweet. Well done man.



X2 - outstanding


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Those wings sho nuff look good!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

Those are some sexy wangs!!!


----------



## Dub (Jul 3, 2013)

That looks like an awesome wing recipe.


Thanks for posting that.   Everything in it sounds tasty and the color looks outstanding.


This is on my "must try ASAP" list.








hdm03 said:


> Those are some sexy wangs!!!



Sriracha is sexy stuff, indeed !!!!!!!!


----------



## ospreydog (Jul 3, 2013)

That's some of the best looking wings I've seen and I bet they are wonderful. I will try that, thanks.


----------



## Dub (Jul 4, 2013)

Picked the makings yesterday.

I'm looking forward to these wangs.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 4, 2013)

What kind of seasoning did you "prep" them with?


----------



## nockemstiff (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey there's a thought, using peach! Thanks for sharing.

If you like that flavor, try this:

Orange-iental
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=742268
1 1/2 teaspoons sesame oil
1 1/2 teaspoons olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon minced fresh ginger
2 1/2 teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes, or more to taste (or chopped guajillo)
3/4 cup orange marmalade
1/4 cup hoisin sauce (make your own, see below)
(some fish sauce, needs to make it into here somewhere too)

Mix well to blend. Transfer the sauce to a saucepan and cook over medium heat until thick, about 3 minutes - or use as marinade for grill, typically smoking (the wings) first and then wrapping in foil with sauce.

Hoisin Sauce
http://chinese.food.com/recipe/homemade-hoisin-sauce-312992
Ingredients
4 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons peanut butter
1 tablespoon molasses or 1 tablespoon honey
2 teaspoons seasoned rice vinegar
1 garlic clove, finely minced
2 teaspoons sesame seed oil
1 teaspoon chinese hot sauce (more or less to taste)
1/8 teaspoon black pepper

Directions:
Combine all ingredients in a small mixing bowl.
Mix with a whisk until well blended.
Makes ¾ cup.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 4, 2013)

Dub said:


> Picked the makings yesterday.
> 
> I'm looking forward to these wangs.



Dub,

I checked and re-checked the recipe and I swear it don't have Dos Equis in it anywhere


----------



## Dub (Jul 4, 2013)

K80Shooter said:


> Dub,
> 
> I checked and re-checked the recipe and I swear it don't have Dos Equis in it anywhere



Whoooops.  
 I suppose it couldn't stand not to be on the pic.

No telling who will appear in the pic of my actual cook of this deal.


I tend to really enjoy my vacation days & holidays.






mark-7mag said:


> What kind of seasoning did you "prep" them with?



Not sure what he used.  Mine will have a light dusting of Plowboy's Yardbird.


----------



## Abelman (Jul 4, 2013)

mark-7mag said:


> What kind of seasoning did you "prep" them with?



Sorry, just saw this. I use a homemade rub. Honestly, it probably doesn't any difference what you put on them or just skip it. The sauce is where all the flavor is.

In any event, just use whatever you'd put on chicken and you'll be fine.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

These sauces are similar to the ones used in the braised wing recipes in Chinese restaurants.  Sweet and succulent with the heat kicking in on the back.

If you want to kick it up a notch, add some rough chopped Thai chile peppers and simmer it a few minutes longer until the peppers are tender.

BUT you may want to REMOVE the peppers before basting. They will rock your world if you just happen to bite into one by accident. 

Don't ask how I know that.


----------



## nockemstiff (Jul 4, 2013)

Those little Thai peppers are very bitter about something that's for sure.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

Durn, I'd just about eat some a those if you twisted my arm really hard......


----------



## Dub (Jul 4, 2013)

This stuff makes it MOVE !!!










Love the color.








My sample unsauced population:








Can't wait for the final results !


----------



## Dub (Jul 4, 2013)

Great on chops & wings.








May try on ribs. 


Many thanks, Ableman.


----------



## Lightnrod (Jul 5, 2013)

Tried the recipe, wife doesn't like "sweet" on her meat but really enjoyed this. Wings were a big hit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

This thread will make your mouth water uncontrollably


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 5, 2013)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abelman (Jul 6, 2013)

Great job and glad you guys liked it. Never though about using it on chops 

I like the rib question as well.

I do however use it on grilled shrimp, it seems to work:


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jul 6, 2013)

tried orange sause recipe  yesterday with chicken breasts and thighs. .   kids loved it as a side dip as well.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 7, 2013)

I made these wings Sunday and man oh man! My wife said "you should enter a contest with these wings"!  I smoked some pork chops tonight, coated the chops with this souse and finished them on the grill.  We can't quit talking about them!


----------



## Dub (Aug 7, 2013)

mark-7mag said:


> I made these wings Sunday and man oh man! My wife said "you should enter a contest with these wings"!  I smoked some pork chops tonight, coated the chops with this souse and finished them on the grill.  We can't quit talking about them!



Yup.  They really are great this way.  Ableman hit a home run with this one.


----------



## Grey Man (Aug 7, 2013)

My wife is a Sriracha addict, so I'm gonna have to try this!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay, shouldn't have looked at this thread... I'll be stopping by the store today!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 8, 2013)

wow looks good


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 8, 2013)

Gonna have to try that, i believe. that would be pretty good on cardboard


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 8, 2013)

Definitely gonna try that one.  That is how we love our chicken wings - with an Asian style sauce and less heat than buffalo style.

Also love chicken when the sauce has some sugar that blackens on the grill.


----------



## redeli (Aug 8, 2013)

man oh man


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Aug 8, 2013)

Drooling all over da place.
Man those are the pertiest wings I ever seen.
And I could tear them shrimps up!!!!!


----------



## carver (Aug 8, 2013)

Picked up some jellies and rubs from these folks. good stuff!Looks Good!
http://onescrewloose.com/


----------



## blues brother (Aug 10, 2013)

I think I am gonna try this sauce on some baby backs this afternoon.


----------



## Mscott (Aug 11, 2013)

Did it on Wings tonight for a group of friends.  Was outstanding.  I smoked them on the egg for 45 minutes with pecan wood then tossed them in the sauce.  
My only suggestion is not to make it a weekly habit. Couple of servings of recipe and you would be a shoe in for diabetes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2013)

aahhh I might try them but only if we run out of spam


----------



## droptine06 (Aug 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This thread will make your mouth water uncontrollably



No kiddin! Dadgum that sauce sounds good...got to
Try this soon!


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 20, 2013)

I've done this with the wings and on pork chops and we love it....I'm thinking about trying this on ribs...Any advise on what type of rub I should use with this sauce at the end?


----------



## emorton73 (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't have pictures to prove it, so just pretend I made them, with the peach preserves.  They turned out GREAT!!!  The in-laws were all over that recipe and off to the store for the ingredients.  Thanks Abelman for passing it along!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 30, 2013)

Gonna try this on ribs this weekend. Any advice on what kind of rub or seasoning would be good with this sauce on ribs?


----------



## nockemstiff (Aug 30, 2013)

Something built around Chinese Five Spice maybe?  Or a mesquite BBQ flavored rub?  Maybe just creole seasoning to get the onion garlic pepper thing going on?  I am just guessing though, have not actually tried it with this sauce / glaze.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 30, 2013)

nockemstiff said:


> Something built around Chinese Five Spice maybe?  Or a mesquite BBQ flavored rub?  Maybe just creole seasoning to get the onion garlic pepper thing going on?  I am just guessing though, have not actually tried it with this sauce / glaze.



Maybe some Tony Cacharies?  I won't to make sure the flavors "jive" with each other.


----------



## Dub (Aug 30, 2013)

mark-7mag said:


> Gonna try this on ribs this weekend. Any advice on what kind of rub or seasoning would be good with this sauce on ribs?



A sweet and non-salty rub.

Dizzy Dust

Weber KC

Cimarron Doc's


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Dub! I was hoping you would "chime in". I can't wait to try it!


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 3, 2013)

They were great on the ribs!


----------



## Grey Man (May 24, 2014)

Bringing this one back because they are so popular.

Made em for the first time last night. The wings were small, and I should have cooked them less than an hour. Other than that, they were good. Wife liked them more than I did. I made half with the recipe in this thread and half with the recipe I'm pasting in below. I preferred the second recipe. Did em exactly the same except the sauce. 

http://whiteonricecouple.com/recipes/sriracha-chicken-wings-recipe/


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 31, 2019)

Haven’t made these in a while. I forgot how good they were.Wife asked about them a few days ago    Also made some brats for the GA game tonight. Y’all need to try these wings.


----------



## Dub (Sep 1, 2019)

Heck yes......those are mighty good.

I really the looks of those.  It's a mighty tasty recipe, for certain.


----------

